
Show HN: PerfectPixel Browser Extension - abelozerov
https://www.welldonecode.com/perfectpixel/
======
abelozerov
Whenever you need to express your design mockup in HTML in a precise way you
need a tool to check and compare — this is where PerfectPixel browser
extension shines! PerfectPixel allows you to do it by placing a semi-
transparent overlay on top of a browser page

Our potential user base are frontend developers and everyone who needs to
compare images with what they see in browser. PerfectPixel already has around
200,000 of unique monthly users

Project is monetized through ads

Team consists of 2 co-founders with web full stack expertise (San Francisco,
Saint Petersburg), 1 contractor front end developer, 1 contractor designer

We are a bit stuck on what do to next - how to expand our user base and
improve our monetization - can you suggest us something? And we are open for
partnership for sure

~~~
afelua
Cool, very useful tool! I'm going to try it

